# Inert gas



## rwallick11785 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am wanting to use inert gas to flush my carboy headspaces to minimize oxidation of a lovely 2012 Michigan reisling I've got going. Fermentation is complete and its clearing beautifully after only Pre fining with bentonite. My question about gases is I know that carbon dioxide is ok for this purpose and long as the wine isn't pressurized and as long as fermentation is complete. I don't really have the $250 right now to spend on a complete inert gas setup and was wondering if it would work to drop a few pellets of dry ice into my carboys before racking and wait for them to release the frozen co2. After a while then just fish them out. Does this crazy or maybe a possibility? 
so iwa


----------



## TonyP (Nov 2, 2012)

Dry ice is often used in the wine making process, particularly to cool grapes and during carbonic maceration. It doesn't sound crazy to use dry ice as a means of creating CO2 after fermentation and could work, with a couple of caveats, though, that will probably eliminate your using dry ice in the manner you described.

First, dry ice comes in varying quality levels and non-food quality dry ice could impart off-flavors and aromas to the wine. Thus, be careful what you're buying.

Second, lower temperatures would increase the amount of dissolved CO2 absorption in the wine. Thus, you must find a way to maintain wine temperature of approx. 65 degrees or higher with dry ice - not likely.

It's doubtful you could overcome the second problem, and my suggestion is to create CO2 using high-grade food quality dry ice outside the carboy perhaps in a beaker, then transfer the CO2 gas to the carboy by placing the inverted beaker over the mouth of the carboy. Even better, though, you could connect a tube to the beaker and attach the other end to a carboy cap. This would allow air to exit from one hole in the cap while CO2 gas is entering from the other.

Tony P.


----------



## tingo (Nov 2, 2012)

Im not sure if argon is cheaper but thats an alternative. I bought a small tank and regulator for $100 at a brewer supply store. Its meant for a kegerator. It cost $14 to fill at a welder supply store. The brew shop also sold Co2 in a small can for "topping up". It was around $11 but didnt look like it would last too long. At least not at my house


----------



## TonyP (Nov 2, 2012)

Tingo brings up an interesting point. CO2 cartridges are used by cyclists (like me) to fill tires. You can get low cost cartridges and a bike tire inflator to use as a dispenser.

Tony P.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2012)

Why not just top it up with some more Riesling or rack to a smaller container?


----------



## rwallick11785 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. My main issue is that I want to prevent oxidation during racking. I have my carboys full so that isn't the issue. The dry issue purity issue isn't one I'd considered so thanks for that thought.


----------



## rwallick11785 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tingo where are you located Nd what was the name of the shop you dealt with? Do they have a website?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 3, 2012)

If you want to help prevent oxidation - have you looked into vacuum racking ?


----------



## tingo (Nov 3, 2012)

Im in erie pa. The shop is called the bierhaus. By the way are you sure you want to limit oxygen during racking? Its a great way to introduce minute amounts of oxygen into your wine, an amateurs micro- oxygenation if you will. It ages the wine slightly which is a good thing. Building a "hot pot" is another way. Ferment some fruit and either use the co2 created to flood the carboy or attempt to store it for later use. All you need is a one gallon jug, a rubber bung, and a hose.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Tingo, have you shopped at Windy Hill in Meadville? Excellent shop for beer and wine supplies.


----------



## tingo (Nov 3, 2012)

No I haven't but you have peaked my curiosity. I have never heard of them but I will check it out. I have relied heavily on the internet sites, using ec kraus, midwest supplies, etc. i bought large items such as a crusher/destemmer or press from them and shipping was reasonable.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Check out Presque Isle Wine Cellars. They have some of the best prices and just down the road for you.


----------



## tingo (Nov 3, 2012)

I was married at presque isle ( yeah thats right Im that obsessed lol). Thats me on their website. Doug Moorehead is a legend in these parts. PI offers a GREAT selection. Very pleased with them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

tingo said:


> I was married at presque isle ( yeah thats right Im that obsessed lol). Thats me on their website. Doug Moorehead is a legend in these parts. PI offers a GREAT selection. Very pleased with them.


 WHOA..you're the one that got married this summer there down by the waterfall?


----------



## tingo (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure am. The ceremony was in the grotto between the winery and the isle house. Everything had a wine theme. Very nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Very cool. I know a couple that went to your wedding (Tammy and Erik). Make sure you like us on Facebook to take advantage of Black Friday special and more to follow each week until Christmas. Plus we're having a winemakers class on the 17th of this month.


----------



## rwallick11785 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I went to harbor freight tools and bought a 20cf argon tank and a two gauge regulator for about $100 (I had a bunch of 20% off coupons). Now I just need to pick up one of those blower tools for compressed air and change the quick connectors to 5/16 barbs and then fit the end of the blower with a stainless tube with a flare fitting to go into the blower and I'm all set!!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 5, 2012)

IMHO, 

Using inert gas is a waste of time unless the mine is "hard sealed" (no fermentation lock). 

When you use a fermentation trap, your wine vessel will breath due to temp changes and changes in barametric pressure. Your inert gas will only be temerary, being replaced by air. 

My advice is this, If you can't seal the container so that no air can come in or out, do not bother with inert gas. You would do more good with maintaining proper PH and SO2 levels.


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2012)

barametric pressure changes in my area are rarely (if ever) enough to actually cause my airlocks to bubble in either direction.

IMO, inert gas could be beneficial as a short term measure rather than a longer term alternative to properly topped up containers.

I have frequent instances where the level is a little low, but I plan to rack and/or bottle within a couple of weeks or maybe a month. In those cases I would rather use inert gas than topping up with another wine.

Having said that, I have yet to invest in nitrogen or argon gear to do this.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2012)

I hear ya, 

On the good side, inert gas will not do any harm. 

On the down side, I do not think that the expense and the benefit is worth while. If your tannins, PH, and SO2 levels are sufficient, then you should not have anything to fear if you have a lower-then-you-would-like level in you container. 

Of course, the best solution would be to keep them filled, but an inch or two of air should not be anything to fear for just a week or two. I do not believe that this would introduce much more oxygen then a splash racking.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2012)

These days I use Argon exclusively for my bottles of top up wine for my barrels. Depending on how much I have left over on each varietal it could be a gallon or a Magnum or just a 750. Each week I top up the barrels and then flush the headspace in the top up bottles with Argon and stuff the tasting cork back in the bottle or screw cap. Rinse, repeat every week. Keeps the wine from oxidizing as the headspace grows but one week is MAX without a top up of gas, even with a cork or cap stuffed into it.


----------

